# 2005 Nissan maxima air bag codes



## chikkut (Jul 11, 2011)

I have a 2005 Nissan maxima that i picked up from the auction.It has the codes 
B1209
B1081
B1086
B1019
Any idea what it needs and what parts do i need to order and where to find them?
Thanks a lot!


----------



## techtalk (Jun 8, 2011)

chikkut said:


> I have a 2005 Nissan maxima that i picked up from the auction.It has the codes
> B1209
> B1081
> B1086
> ...


chikkut,

I did some research for you and I deciphered the meaning behind each code:

B1209-The air bag diagnosis sensor unit will set this DTC if it has detected a collision which has resulted in a frontal or side deployment of one or more air bags or pre-tensioners. If this DTC is detected after a SRS repair, the air bag diagnosis sensor unit has not yet been replaced. This DTC can not be erased.

B1081- SEAT BELT PRE-TENSIONER RH
The seat belt pre-tensioner RH is wired to the air bag diagnosis sensor unit. The air bag diagnosis sensor unit will monitor for opens and shorts in detected lines to the seat belt pre-tensioner RH.

B1086- SEAT BELT PRE-TENSIONER LH
The seat belt pre-tensioner LH is wired to the air bag diagnosis sensor unit. The air bag diagnosis sensor unit will monitor for opens and shorts in detected lines to the seat belt pre-tensioner LH.

B1019- OCCUPANT CLASSIFICATION SYSTEM (OCS)
The occupant classification system control unit is wired to the air bag diagnosis sensor unit. The air bag diagnosis sensor unit will monitor the occupant classification system for control unit and sensor mat failures and
interruptions in communication between the OCS control unit and the air bag diagnosis sensor unit.

As for procuring the proper parts, I would recommend checking out nissanpartszone.com because they offer exclusively OEM parts at a nice discounted price. 


Hope this helps you out!


----------



## chikkut (Jul 11, 2011)

Hi...thanks so much for the detailed analysis. Do you know what all parts my car need in order to get this things fixed? I will order from the link you referred, thanks much!!


----------



## techtalk (Jun 8, 2011)

chikkut said:


> Hi...thanks so much for the detailed analysis. Do you know what all parts my car need in order to get this things fixed? I will order from the link you referred, thanks much!!


chikkut,

First and foremost, have you had all of the proper SRS components replaced? (i.e. the pre-tensioners or airbags that were deployed in the accident) If you have already replaced the pre-tensioners and airbags then your air bag diagnosis sensor unit has to be replaced otherwise it will continually display these codes.


Hope everything works out with you and your ride!


----------

